

Ask HN: What do you use to manage your support? - petenixey

We're looking at the plethora of different support tools out there and wondering what most people do. Seems there should be some solution using plain old email but it hasn't worked for us yet. What do you use?
======
kunle
What exactly are you looking for? We use Hipmob (we also ARE Hipmob.com) for
live chat for our apps and our website, and Desk.com to handle email traffic
and knowledgebase. We've also used Zendesk to handle email traffic in the
past, as well as Olark to handle live chat for websites, and both work pretty
well. Have heard of folks using Intercom.io for semi-automated in-app
messaging, to good results.

------
zeruch
I work at SugarCRM and we use our own product to handle cases. I do know that
there is Zendesk integration which has been quite popular too (assuming you
might also be thinking about CRM; just throwing that out there)
<http://www.zendesk.com/product/features/sugarcrm>

------
stevekemp
We use Request Tracker for our internal support tool. That started out when
there were five people in the company, and now we're around fifteen now.

It isn't the most attractive application, but with dedicated addresses
("queues") it can be pretty flexible with a small number of different teams
(e.g. "support", "accounts", "hardware", etc.)

~~~
caw
I've used RT before in an IT group, though we were on an unfortunately older
version. We had a lot of fun after enabling the "unsafe" queues, such that you
can comment and resolve tickets via email. On your phone you can close out a
ticket while you're in the office fixing someone's computer.

------
veesahni
I founded SupportFu ( <http://www.supportfu.com> ), which is a lightweight
alternative to Zendesk. We focus on being invisible to the end customer and do
email support pretty well.

------
2arrs2ells
We use HelpScout - <https://www.helpscout.net/>

Easy to use, good email integration, helpful support.

------
Andrenid
We use Zendesk, mostly.

~~~
jacklar
Andrenid, we're also using Zendesk. If you don't mind me asking how many
agents do you have?

------
atesti
FogBugz

